# Not enough storage is available to complete this operation



## elliotd123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Whenever I try to load the device manager, or various other programs, I get either "Not enough storage is available to complete this operation", or an error referring to a missing "urlmon.dll". I realize these may be two different problems, but they seemed to originate at about the same time. 

Anyway, I have 36 GB free hard drive space and task manager says I have lots of free ram (around 1300 MB)


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

Try running the system file checker tool to replace the dll file. Here's how- How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, often the problem comes from an uninstalled program that takes the .dll with it. Not all.dll's are self registering, even installing from wadmancpu's link fails. To fix this go to start ,all programs, accessories and select command prompt right click it and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
regsvr32 /u urlmon.dll
```
 (press enter) this unregisters the .dll (in case of corruption) 


```
regsvr32 urlmon.dll
```
 (press enter) this registers the dll

You will receive a success message after each one. Now restart computer.


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, often the problem comes from an uninstalled program that takes the .dll with it. Not all.dll's are self registering, even installing from wadmancpu's link fails. To fix this go to start ,all programs, accessories and select command prompt right click it and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I don't see how un-registering and re-registering a dll that is either missing or corrupt is going to help. Or are you saying in your post that he should do this after the file is replaced or repaired?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no from the MS link you referenced you can replace a dll, problem is if the dll is not self registered then the problem remains either way, replaced or not. Registering the dll is necessary URLMON.dll is well known for this problem SO I suggest the OP do this before replacing the file (in which case they will not need to) OR after to be sure, usually just registering is fine however in this case the possibility that the .dll is corrupt means we should unregister it before we re register it. URLMON.dll problems often cause hyperlinks to not work registering it fixes the problem it is a suspect.dll

Hi, I should add that when the uninstall takes out the .dll I refer to the registration. WRP would not allow deleting the file it is it's intergration into the registry that fails, registering restores this I hope this clarify's this for you. BTW have you ever tried to replace a dll using the MS advice in your link?


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi jenae, I believe you and I both on the same page just perhaps misunderstanding each other a bit. From the post of yours that I was questioning, I got the idea you were suggesting that the file simply be unregistered then registered as a fix for the problem. I now know you were referring to sfc as part of the process. Yes, I have used sfc to replace dlls in the past with a fair amount of success. I have also run into some instances where this did not work due to the file needing to be registered. Some times it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, not a problem you have racked up some pretty good posts,good members are always valuable, take care. :wave:


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Jenae, you take care also.


----------

